# Can I start a new tank with water from my established tank?



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a very healthy 30 gal freshwater set up and just inherited a 10 gal. I was wondering if I could use water from my established tank to start the 10 gal and if this will speed up or eliminate the cycling.
Any advise will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
to be honest the water will be of no use,the BB is not held
in the water. gravel,plants,media from the filter are your best bet,
you could always place some gravel from one tank into a pair of
pantyhose and lay it on the bottom of the new tank to seed the new stuff
or squeeze your pads from the existing tank into the new one.
hpoe this has helped.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

+1 to willoow seed the tank dont use the waste water that only has junk in it


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome, Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

you're very welcome 
will we get to see the new tank ?
what you putting in there ?


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes definitely! Probably fancy guppies  I love the colors and I love watching them breed....and boy can they breed!!! LOL


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

I have another question, if I take filter media out of the established tank, how long will it last in lets say a ziplock bag or tupperware container??


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

do you have to travel to get it ?
i guess some hours,but after a day i would say it would all be dead.


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice!  I will post some pics soon!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

look forward to seeing them.
will you post them on this thread do you think :-D


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Yes, that should work.*

Yeah. What I would do is fill half of your new tank with old water from your established tank. Fill the rest of your new tank with new fresh water and then stick some filter material from your old filter and put it in the new filter. Also, add a piece of wood or some gravel or something that was sitting in your old tank.
Do these things and I think your new tank will be off to a great start.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Lisalis said:


> I have another question, if I take filter media out of the established tank, how long will it last in lets say a ziplock bag or tupperware container??


Agree with Lainey's response, just adding that the media has to be kept under water, so make sure there is just enough water in the container to keep it wet. And the bacteria will last only a few hours, not sure exactly how many, but bacteria are living organisms that need oxygen (from the water) and ammonia (their "food") or they die. Which is why when the power goes out for more than a few hours, the bacteria in a closed canister filter will die off.

Byron.


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome thanks for all the advice. I decided to fill with fresh water and filter media from established tank. Let the CYCLE BEGIN!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

mags2313 said:


> Yeah. What I would do is fill half of your new tank with old water from your established tank. Fill the rest of your new tank with new fresh water and then stick some filter material from your old filter and put it in the new filter. Also, add a piece of wood or some gravel or something that was sitting in your old tank.
> Do these things and I think your new tank will be off to a great start.


 

I love the Blue Ram pic! Have you had any success keeping them. I haven't tried yet but I love the way they look!


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

willow said:


> look forward to seeing them.
> will you post them on this thread do you think :-D


 
New pics are on my profile of my 30 Gal community tank


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

it's really lovely. :-D


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Lisalis said:


> New pics are on my profile of my 30 Gal community tank


I have one suggestion, on the background. Try a piece of plain black or dark gray or dark brown paper. It will increase the impression of depth and make your lovely plants and fish even more brilliant. Black or gray would probably work best so as not to compete with the brown in the substrate.


----------



## Lisalis (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you! I was thinking about doing some type of background! I think I may try the black.....


----------

